# Surefire Rare Topshelf Lights



## Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

*Ok this sale thread will be the best of the best in rare surefire lights "prices not for the weak hearted" LOL*

Payment: I hate giving my Money to these large corporate companies so I would prefer payment to be sent as gift for family & friends (no fee's) or you can add 3% to the final price and send it as normal G&S. I think my reputation on this forum over the years is enough as far as trustworthy goes.

Shipping:
International: You have two options Standard international mail with tracking (10-15 business days) and EMS express international mail (5-7 business days) Both have been great never had a problem with either way. I recently have been sending lights with both options the standard can take a little longer than advertised.
Standard international shipping $16.00
EMS express international shipping $26.00

I will be adding lights randomly first I Will take it gets it.

*Lets get this show started.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*E2e USA UNITED WE STAND A00040 $900USD "mint"*
A "United We Stand" E2 Elite Executive with an "SF" logo incan bezel and "USA" laser engraved on the clip.
I know nothing about this light other than it was made in conjunction with 9/11 and I purchased it from DaFABRICATA who had a friend that worked in the machine shop @ Surefire. If anybody knows more please let us know.
I have never seen another one in all these years so I am not sure how many or if any other was made. This is the only one I have ever seen in the collectors circles.











*DARPA DEF3A-5K C00249 $650 "MINT"



*






*PKEF-A8K Experimental limited edition 2007 $850 "MINT"



*











continued


----------



## Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

*Very rare surefire light in Black HA Gen 1
Surefire A2-BLK-HA-Gen-1 WHITE LED Condition: MINT $430* Never used I am calling it mint but look at second pic you can see some factory marks on the body between body and bezel.















6P *Happy Holidays to our valued employee 2007* *$285 New In SF metal Case Mint
This was a Christmas gift to all Surefire employee's in 2007 
PM for more pic's











The HELLFIRE* *H00882 Condition: Mint $1700.00USD with case and cables NOT HELLFIGHTER its a "HELLFIRE" *
What makes this light so rare is the name and condition mint never used.
You may know this already but the history of the HELLFIGHTER is the very first production was named HELLFIRE very small NUMBER and all were sent to the military services around the world the ones that come back into the collectors hands were all in used condition most very used. I have never seen another mint Hellfire in all the years I have been collecting have you?
Every production after the first run was renamed Hellfighter because of the name clashed with the Hellfire missiles.
I got this light from a guy in Bulgaria who worked for the Bulgarian military he found me this light after asking around an offered it to me for sale do not know how he got it out. I think it was Bulgaria I do know it was a western European country.









Case also has the Hellfire logo on the outside.





continued


----------



## Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

*6P Blue Condition: Very good $450* Has two minor marks PM for more pic's
Picture says it all nothing more to say such a nice rare piece.










*6P HA Condition: good/fair* *$480* Has a few marks on front of bezel and on tail cap PM for more pic's.
The HA 6P is very rare It's the nice early greenish HA finish. I got this one from CPF member DaFABRICATA he got his hands on a lot of rare lights from a friend he had who worked for Surefire.
As far as I know they were never made for sale. I was told a Surefire employee made a very small run for themselves only. I would love to know how many of these were made? If you have more info on the 6P in HA please let me know.





E1B BLK-HA VIKINGTACTICS Backup A72116 $220USD Condition: MINT NIB
PM for more pic's










6PX-B-FRD *Collector's Edition S/N 0018 of 1000 Condition: MINT NIB $280 *
Low collectors number hard find these days. PM for more pic's.









Look right about below the V----------------------V------it does have a very small mark never used I think it properly came like that.





*T1A Titan* *A00023 Condition: MINT $220 *Very low serial number










--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*More lights for sale cannot post more than 10 pic's at a time. Send PM if you would like to see pic's*

M3P M3 Police addition $1000 Condition: "MINT" NIB

C2 HA-BLK Remington MILITARY PRODUCTS DIVISION A58232 $550 Condition: "MINT" NIB
Special Black HA not many C2's where made in Black HA only special runs like this Remington very rare light.

C2 HA-BLK *E*MERSON KNIVES USA $500 Condition: "MINT"
Another Special Black HA very rare light. Two C2 black HA special edition lights for sale in the same thread wow.

M6 Crosshair A000303 $450 Condition: "MINT" Low serial number + never used rare find indeed.

Surefire Display stand $200 Condition very good.
Shipping might be high to the US so anyone in Australia? If anybody in the US wants me to check on shipping cost let me know.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SOLD
T1A Titan Abelight Brown Trout $550
C2 HA-BLK Power of Light 2006 $380
Proto-type M2D CENTURION $1600
L1-BLK-HA-Gen-1 RED LED $420


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 13, 2022)

I'll take the brown trout T1A


----------



## Duster1671 (Aug 13, 2022)

I'll take C2 HA-BLK Power of Light 2006.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 13, 2022)

Power of Light.. What was this a promotional for?


----------



## troutpool (Aug 14, 2022)

Backup on the Abel T1A.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 14, 2022)

C2 Remington Mil Products is sweet.. and what a steal at $550 🤯


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 1, 2022)

Lights arrived safely! 

Thanks!


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 12, 2022)

Some really nice torches there!


----------



## Rat (Sep 24, 2022)

_Updated _


----------



## id30209 (Oct 2, 2022)

Oh my God... is that M2D the only incan regulated SF?


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 2, 2022)

id30209 said:


> Oh my God... is that M2D the only incan regulated SF?


well the A2 is another.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 2, 2022)

Oooh, that baby blue 6P


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 3, 2022)

The *M2D CENTURION *is pure unobtainium, I didn't even know they actually produced some prototypes - I remember seeing this in some old Surefire catalog and thinking about it... A piece of history.


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 14, 2022)

What kind of lamp does the M2D take? I'm guessing it has a one-off bespoke bulb, but any info on regulator voltage? Cool stuff!


----------



## VZScorpion (Oct 14, 2022)

id30209 said:


> Oh my God... is that M2D the only incan regulated SF?


M2D is probably on led since it has what appears to be a KL2 Head. It might even have same thread as the M3.. just my assumption though.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 14, 2022)

VZScorpion said:


> M2D is probably on led since it has what appears to be a KL2 Head. It might even have same thread as the M3.. just my assumption though.


Nope…
We had talked with PK in FB group about it and he said it has electronics similar to A2 Aviator and keeps constant output until batteries are dead.
The only thing i’m not sure if it uses standard P60 drop in or it’s E1 style. 
RAT can confirm


----------



## Rat (Oct 17, 2022)

id30209 said:


> Nope…
> We had talked with PK in FB group about it and he said it has electronics similar to A2 Aviator and keeps constant output until batteries are dead.
> The only thing i’m not sure if it uses standard P60 drop in or it’s E1 style.
> RAT can confirm


Its is not a P60 drop in as its a bit bigger than that. You are right its more like a E1 style but bigger see pics. I know very little info on it and also found out more about this light recently on the FB group talk with PK.

I have no info on the bulb but this is it.





Info on the bottom of the light.





Check the size of the tailcap threads.





from the catalog




A drawings PK sent me years ago.






To the member who I just refused to sell the M2D light too (in the PM's) I should explain more to you why. This is a very rare light really the only one in the world when you think about it. I would hate to see this light turned into a user after being so well looked after all these years (15 years in my hands alone) and end up being scratched or marked it really belongs in the hands of a collector.
I know I probably will have no control what the buyer ends up doing with this light but I hope it ends up in the hands of a collector and kept in mint condition.
Hope you are ok with my reasoning.

thx
Will




mcbrat said:


> Lights arrived safely!
> 
> Thanks!


That's great. So far all the lights have been arriving around the world safe and on time.


----------



## VZScorpion (Oct 18, 2022)

Rat said:


> Its is not a P60 drop in as its a bit bigger than that. You are right its more like a E1 style but bigger see pics. I know very little info on it and also found out more about this light recently on the FB group talk with PK.
> 
> I have no info on the bulb but this is it.
> View attachment 33451
> ...


I am thinking it is a Z46 size similar to a KL2 but modified version in a way to put a similar reflector found inside a Z46 Head of an M3 Combatlight on a KL2 Head.



Rat said:


> Its is not a P60 drop in as its a bit bigger than that. You are right its more like a E1 style but bigger see pics. I know very little info on it and also found out more about this light recently on the FB group talk with PK.
> 
> I have no info on the bulb but this is it.
> View attachment 33451
> ...


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 19, 2022)

Rat said:


> Its is not a P60 drop in as its a bit bigger than that. You are right its more like a E1 style but bigger see pics. I know very little info on it and also found out more about this light recently on the FB group talk with PK.
> 
> I have no info on the bulb but this is it.
> View attachment 33451
> ...



That's super cool info, thanks for sharing. Any markings on the lamp assembly? Looks like there's some writing on its flange


----------



## ampdude (Oct 20, 2022)

It looks like an MA02 style (A2 Aviator) bulb, but maybe a little bigger and in a KL2 head minus the LED's. I see the 4 volt markings. MA02 is a 4.2 volt bulb if I'm remembering correctly. It was obviously an early attempt at an A2 Aviator style light, but in a Centurion body with a KL2 head.


----------



## tntsui (Nov 25, 2022)

I would like to take the M2D Centurion.


----------



## lightknot (Nov 25, 2022)

That blue smooth bezel 6P is gorgeous.


----------



## tntsui (Nov 27, 2022)

Rat said:


> Surefire L1-BLK-HA-Gen-1 RED LED Condition: Excellent $420


I would like to take this too.


----------

